# Has trees and a chainsaw in it...



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 30, 2010)

So I'll post it here 

Went for the structure fire, but the brush fire ended up being the more interesting part.

http://www.d90.us/fire/30_April_2010_162_Sarah_Pearl_Road_Hampton/


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 30, 2010)

That bombardier thingymajig looks pretty cool. Never seen one.


----------



## MostShady1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Those "little red things every 500 feet" sure can make life easier sometimes!

Nice pics! Any more of the fully involved structure? Was everyone OK, no injuries or casualties, right?


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 30, 2010)

I had a few, but not interesting / that showed anything. Everything was already flat on the ground by the time the first engine arrived, over a mile up a dead-end road and was found by a UPS driver who reported flames through the roof.

Was used as a hunting cabin on weekends, no one home. 

The Bombardiers are really cool. I believe the model name is a "J-5 Muskeg." Pretty much put the modern Polaris Ranger / Kawasaki Mule / etc UTVs to shame  With the tracks the can go over real soft ground with digging in as long as you go easy on the turns.

Here's a pic from Wikipedia to drool over:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 30, 2010)

Dalmatian90 said:


> The Bombardiers are really cool. I believe the model name is a "J-5 Muskeg." Pretty much put the modern Polaris Ranger / Kawasaki Mule / etc UTVs to shame  With the tracks the can go over real soft ground with digging in as long as you go easy on the turns.
> 
> Here's a pic from Wikipedia to drool over:



I wish my polaris ranger xp could pull that. I bet it does go good. I bet with them tracks that ground pressure is real real low.


----------



## MostShady1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Great, something else on the wishlist. Just what I needed!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 30, 2010)

MostShady1 said:


> Great, something else on the wishlist. Just what I needed!



LOL I wish a lot.


----------



## MostShady1 (Apr 30, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> LOL I wish a lot.



Such is life!


----------



## wvlogger (May 1, 2010)

Dalmatian90 said:


> I had a few, but not interesting / that showed anything. Everything was already flat on the ground by the time the first engine arrived, over a mile up a dead-end road and was found by a UPS driver who reported flames through the roof.
> 
> Was used as a hunting cabin on weekends, no one home.
> 
> ...



Is that a place to put a dozer blade on the front? i want one now


----------



## mattfr12 (May 13, 2010)

want one that thing is freaking sweet does anyone know the cost of one?


----------

